# What sub can most closely match?



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

had a mechanical malfunction on a Phoenix Gold RSdC 10 inch dual 2ohm coil sub wired in series for a 4 ohm load that receives a max of 750 watts. It shares a chamber in an enclosure with another sub of the same type.

What other sub out there would be a good replacement as it is very hard to find a replacement?

Yes I know just switch subs to a different brand. Problem is, son does not have money to buy 4 new subs. he runs 4 of the 10's


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Mebbe, sell the others and go to two bigger subs ?


----------

